# All Slavic: abbreviation for the October Revolution



## ilocas2

Hello, in Czech there is an established abbreviation for the October Revolution - *VŘSR* (Velká říjnová socialistická revoluce (Big October socialistic revolution)). I wonder whether other communist countries used an abbreviation for this event.


----------



## Awwal12

Not that I've heard of (in Russian). Only word-by-word contractions, up to "the October".


----------



## toocool

The_ October Revolution translated into _Croatian and Serbian_ is _*Oktobarska Revolucija.*
There is no particular abbreviation for it in both languages because it's not that long that it should require a_ny._


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Some of us (evidently of a different generation than our esteemed colleague Awwal12) have many happy (?) memories of reading and translating about the Great October Socialist Revolution (and wondering why it's in November  ).*
BOCP: Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция





> Через три дня - 99 лет ВОСР (великой октябрьской социалистической революции)! (ru-polit.livejournal.com)(04.11.201*6*  )



*[Yeah, yeah, I know  ]


----------



## By-the-sea

Probably somewhat unsurprisingly it is VOSR in Slovak (Veľká októbrová socialistická revolúcia) and has been used in the media recently.


----------



## Awwal12

...And, Enquiring Mind, you've come pretty close to why such abbreviation didn't see much (if any) use in Russian: the temptation to read ВОСР in two syllables is too great, with a rather unrespectful result; and the Soviet state hardly could allow that.


----------



## Hachi25

toocool said:


> The_ October Revolution translated into _Croatian and Serbian_ is _*Oktobarska Revolucija.*
> There is no particular abbreviation for it in both languages because it's not that long that it should require a_ny._


*Oktobarska revolucija, the second word is written in lowecase.

There is also the term Listopadska revolucija, as it can be seen here, but it is rarely used. It is a direct translation from Russian with 'октябрь' being 'listopad' in standard Croatian.

The full name (_Velika oktobarska socijalistička revolucija_) also exists, but it is also rarely in use, so there is also no abbreviation to denote it. If there were, it would have to be *VOSR (or *VLSR).


----------



## jasio

In Polish its "Rewolucja Październikowa" or - officially during the ancient regime - "Wielka Socjalistyczna Rewolucja Październikowa". A natural abbreviation would be "WSRP", but I can't recall encountering it, and indeed I've found information that it was used only in shorthand notes.


----------



## Ukrainito

Growing up in the USSR, I remember the abbreviations *ВОСР *и *ВОВ *(for _Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция_ and _Великая Отечественная война_) used in writing all the time. In speech, however, no one actually pronounced those abbreviations as such, saying the unabbreviated names of the above two events instead. Even when used alone, the words _революция _and _война _by default meant the above.


----------



## jasio

Ukrainito said:


> Growing up in the USSR, I remember the abbreviations *ВОСР *и *ВОВ *(for _Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция_ and _Великая Отечественная война_) used in writing all the time.


Didn't "_Великая Отечественная война_" refer to the war with nazi Germany since 1941 (earlier both countries were close allies) rather than to the Revolution?


----------



## ZDalexx

Hello, 
Slovak : *VOSR *- Veľká októbrová socialistická revolúcia. But we mostly spoke about "Veľký október" or "Októbrová revolúcia".


----------

